# List Your Paranormal Experiences



## Novocaine (May 30, 2005)

Come tell us about your paranormal experiences. I find these quite entertaining and it's fun to see what explanations people can come for them. 

Here is an experience of my own:

 One night my friend staying over for the night and there was a quite large thunder storm present outside. I went into the office to do something and in the corner of the ceiling I saw an electric flash, but it was not a spark, it remained for a few seconds instead of immediately disappearing. I went and discussed it with my friend and went up to tell my mom.

As I went upstairs in the hall on the ceiling it appeared again, I was quite scared and cauticously entered my mom's room and told her.

As I explained she had seen the same thing in the corner of her room, which now this lightning ball was obviously occuring frequently.

Then after going back downstairs my friend claimed to have seen a flash near the doorway although not seeing it directly.

This was very odd because our electicity stayed normal the whole time and the long lasting flashes of light occured quite a lenghty distance from an other electrical object in all four cases.

Any explanation for this?


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

This could be a number of things, I don't really want to take up much room so I'll simplify it all. 

I have, in the past seen white flashes out of the corner of my eyes and dark spots too, this is nothing more than the reaction of light with the retinas, there is also a blind spot in each eye where all the impulses are sent down the nerve endings, this is not directly behind the pupil but the eyes cannot pick up light from a distinct position so the brain takes over and puts everything you're seen into your memory so when you're not looking at something, for example you're in a room and can't see behind you, your brain sculpts what should be behind you from what you've seen of it in the past, this could explain the sparks your friend saw out of the corner of their eye, not directly, as the brain tried to catch up with sculpting the surroundings. 

These sparks are very intriguing, maybe due to the movement of electrons to the positive areas of the room, maybe a dodgy wire behind the wall in that place, I'm not trying to say that you're crazy for seeing these things, it's just that I can't really decide on what it could be and those are the only real logical explanations I can think of.

PERCON


----------



## lucifer_principle (May 31, 2005)

Well One day when I was in my nursery school playground I saw a huge orange circular thing in the sky. I mean huge.The sun was still in the sky but this orange thing was bigger and closer than the sun, not more than 500ft or so. I asked all my friends to look at the sky but they could not see it, I was the only one that could. I continued playing and soon it was gone. I was too little to figure out what it was, I thought it was strange but disregarded it. I must admit I thought I was special and ever since then I haven't been able to explain what it was.


----------



## Stormflame (May 31, 2005)

Crazy, but, two days ago, I posted a thread like this in another forum. It didn't go too far cause some guy came on saying he astral travelled everyday, and it killed the thread. LOL. 
Anyway, I have had a fair amount of paranormal experiences happen in my life. I cannot name everyone of them, though, I am writing them down in a small book, and hopefully, I will one day send it off to a publisher of christian genre or something. 
Paranormal experiences have been in my family history for years upon years. My background is sacred with it, and the area that I grew up in was a land where the indians lived and died, and the civil war cost many men's lives. Also, having been reared up in a very, very religious home, my parents instilled in me the thought that we are not alone if this world, rather, walking around in the world among spirits and wonders. Sounds crazy, however, crazy is the only way to justify some of the things that I have witnessed. 
One example that I shall share happened when I was only eight or nine. I had my own room in the upstairs of the old log cabin that sat at the end of the desolate valley in Fort Ashby, West Virginia. It was late at night and as I slept by my younger brother, I was awoken from a deep sleep. 
My eyes focused on the dim light that flowed softly from the aquarium in the corner of the room. There, standing in the doorway to my room, was the form of a man that at first, I thought was my father. I got up and walked toward him, however, he sank down the stairs without a noise into the darkness. Making way down the stairs without them creaking was a sheer impossibility. 
At the foot of the steps, I paused, and as I stared at the apparition, it disappeared into the dark living room, opposite the direction of my parents room. I went to their side, not waking them, and found them both there, fast asleep under the big blanket. Chills ran up my spine and I ran back through the hollow house and climbed into bed, drawing the blanket up over my head and soon after falling back to sleep.
The following morning I inquired of my mother, and she told me, the unique christian woman that she is, that she had felt an evil spirit in the house that night, and it had awoken her, too. I was afraid, and though grown now, look back on the sighting as purely frightful, but, not unique. Other things have happened to me since then.


----------



## AmonRa (May 31, 2005)

Novocaine said:
			
		

> One night my friend staying over for the night and there was a quite large thunder storm present outside. I went into the office to do something and in the corner of the ceiling I saw an electric flash, but it was not a spark, it remained for a few seconds instead of immediately disappearing. I went and discussed it with my friend and went up to tell my mom.
> 
> Any explanation for this?


 
i saw something similar to this on TV once. they recorded these balls of white light... which i think looked like electrical spheres... they hovered about 4 ft off the ground and were about 2 ft wide.  they moved in some sort of pattern... in that they avoided walls and trees etc.... maybe this is what u saW?


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

Hi again,

I'd love to see one of those spheres because only through experiencing it can I be of any assistance to you *Novocaine.

**Stormflame *I don't think there is a way of explaining it without trying to say you're insane which I truly don't believe you are. Seeing a dark apparition moving through the house is one thing but being able to follow it clearly knowing you're definately awake and that you're seeing something abnormal is quite another. I have seen, heard and experienced many things which I can't explain and apparitions ranks at the top of the pile. Being able to follow it through the house is amazing, it would leave me with the feeling of 'what if', for example what if you'd have followed it into that room maybe something would have happened, maybe not but you'll never know. I used to believe apparitions are created by the mind replaying part of you life like in a dream but you are awake so it plays out infront of you, like virtual reality. At one point during your life if one of your parents ever came to your room to wake you up then went into the living room and you saw it maybe the mind is replaying this event for no apparant reason. Maybe you saw something utterly unexplainable and for that you shouldn't hide it.

PERCON - "Mentally spreadable"


----------



## Stormflame (Jun 1, 2005)

Novacaine!!!

-
I have the answer for your 'balls of light' my friend.  My dad once told me a story that happened to him when he was young and living at home.  He told me about the time his best friend and himself went into a graveyard near a swamp after dark.  It was just before a rainstorm and suddenly, these orb'like round lights rose from the ground.  Right after it began to rain.
-
That area is known as "Black Oaks" an old indian ground that for hundreds of years housed an indian plantation along the Potomac River in West Virginia.  The area is rich in sightings and beliefs of souls and the such that wander the hills and valleys.  The area, also harboring the infamous Queen's Point cliff that overlooked Keyser during the Civil War was also home to the suicide of many indians whom, not wanting to become the love-slaves of the Union and often Confederate soldeirs, cast themselves off into the slate filled valley.  So spirits in this area are many, and ask anyone who lives in Keyser, they are real.  
-
Anyway, so it wasn't until years after I really got into what my dad had told me that night by the lake.  Science has documented these orbs as, "Wil-O-Whisps."  What they are is a natural phenom. that occurs when static electricity mixes with either the gases formed by rotting vegetation on the lake bottom, or from mixing with the decaying gases of corpses in an old cemetary.  
-
I have studied long on such cases as these.  Our world is full of natural events that happen, and are taken as phenom. of spiritual kind.  My case was totally different, though.  Mine could have been a dream for all I remember, as it has been years ago.  However, I have other things that have happened.  But, I wouldn't want people to think I was crazy or anything, maybe...bwah!!!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2005)

don't know if you'd call them paranormal, but i used to think i could see the ghost of my dead dog following me... could only see him out of the corner of my eye...

freaked me a few times...

**********************

Also had profetic dreams... dreamt events, then they'd come true...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 1, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> don't know if you'd call them paranormal, but i used to think i could see the ghost of my dead dog following me... could only see him out of the corner of my eye...
> 
> freaked me a few times...
> 
> ...


Well I once kept seeing this little pointy eared character follwing me around on my literary travels until I invented this magical repellant in my basment...

Guess what that appartion amazingly dissapeared only to be now replaced by another of what apears to be a little fury sesame street type dude with a tie standing or sitting behind some kind of desk waving his little left arm about, the details are still vague......

ARGGHH!! it's too much, time to revisit the basement, see Ya'll!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2005)

real muppet fur??


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 1, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> real muppet fur??


EEKKK I think so!!   , are you some kind of clairvoyant or somethin' ????


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2005)

you seem the type to be followed by a muppet - YOU MUPPET!!!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 1, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> you seem the type to be followed by a muppet - YOU MUPPET!!!


HMM.. well it takes one to know one mate...

On a serious note what is that Avatar exactly? I like it, very COOL!!!!!

Over and out...


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2005)

it is a devil or dragon or something from Animation Factory website...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 1, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> it is a devil or dragon or something from Animation Factory website...


Thanks I'll check out that site some time.

Bye for now and good to see you back on the boards mate!


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 1, 2005)

I once had a really weird thing happen in 8th grade when our class took a trip to Washington D.C.  I was standing on top of the Kennedy Arts Center(the big theature(sp) with the really nice chandaliers).  I had gone up there with a couple of my friends for a tour at night.  Suddenly I realized that they had left me, and I was all alone.  I looked out over the cityscape and noticed a light in the distance.  All of  a sudden it went higher, and then shot across the horizon.  Now I know what you may think "It was a plane of some sort".  Well it wasn't.  No plane, flying over a large city, can go that fast.  It also wasn't a metor.  Metors don't go up.  I believe it was a UFO.  You may disagree, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Nothing else weird happened to me on that trip, unless you count the possible ghost caught on camara.


----------



## Amber (Jun 2, 2005)

I've had some experiences possibly categorized here, which I shall enumerate soon. However it's strange... because I really don't believe in them


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 3, 2005)

Too many to mention, and I am a sceptic until convinced otherwise.


----------



## Maryjane (Jun 3, 2005)

*Do tell  Tsuji, I love ghost stories. I have one of my own that I experienced when I was a kid and one about a UFO I will share later when I'm more wide awake. Right now I'm just surfing the diferent groups and boards while sipping on my coffee.*

*Love*

*Maryjane*


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 3, 2005)

It's a long story about a closed chapter in my life 

There are a couple of books out there by me about it...nuff said.


----------



## Stormflame (Jun 4, 2005)

How can Su just leave us hanging like that...???  Hehe, anyway, yea, I believe in the paranormal, whether in a spiritual sense, or a 'haunting-ghost- sense' I am not sure.  Things happen to people all the time.  Most can be explained, though, it is those that cannot be explained that trigger a desire in me.


----------



## Novocaine (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey thanks for the explanations everyone, and I really enjoy reading this thread, sorry I haven't been around lately.



> I have, in the past seen white flashes out of the corner of my eyes and dark spots too, this is nothing more than the reaction of light with the retinas, there is also a blind spot in each eye where all the impulses are sent down the nerve endings, this is not directly behind the pupil but the eyes cannot pick up light from a distinct position so the brain takes over and puts everything you're seen into your memory so when you're not looking at something, for example you're in a room and can't see behind you, your brain sculpts what should be behind you from what you've seen of it in the past, this could explain the sparks your friend saw out of the corner of their eye, not directly, as the brain tried to catch up with sculpting the surroundings.



I know exactly what you mean Percon, but the thing is there was noise involved, almost like a crack, but the light stayed. It may have been a crack of thunder along with the lightning staying in my memory, but I cannot be sure. Also, there were 3 people that saw it and I saw it twice, once in an area where there was no light to reach my eyes.



> I have the answer for your 'balls of light' my friend. My dad once told me a story that happened to him when he was young and living at home. He told me about the time his best friend and himself went into a graveyard near a swamp after dark. It was just before a rainstorm and suddenly, these orb'like round lights rose from the ground. Right after it began to rain.
> -
> That area is known as "Black Oaks" an old indian ground that for hundreds of years housed an indian plantation along the Potomac River in West Virginia. The area is rich in sightings and beliefs of souls and the such that wander the hills and valleys. The area, also harboring the infamous Queen's Point cliff that overlooked Keyser during the Civil War was also home to the suicide of many indians whom, not wanting to become the love-slaves of the Union and often Confederate soldeirs, cast themselves off into the slate filled valley. So spirits in this area are many, and ask anyone who lives in Keyser, they are real.
> -
> ...



Thanks stormflame, I too have researched this phenomenon and it seems quite similar to yours, but there are a few different things I have stumbled across. I haven't heard of the rotting corpse or vegetation before. There isn't any under my house... erm, I hope? 

And Amber and Tsujigiri don't be afraid to share your experiences, you don't have to know something to back it up, we just want to hear a detailed story on the event.

Thanks everybody, I'll be sure to fequently check on this thread.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

Novocaine said:
			
		

> And Amber and Tsujigiri don't be afraid to share your experiences, you don't have to know something to back it up, we just want to hear a detailed story on the event.



Not 'afraid' to share experiences, just really can't be bothered. It's all crap anyway 




			
				Novocaine said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody, I'll be sure to fequently check on this thread.



Well yay you......


----------



## Novocaine (Jun 10, 2005)

Erm... Okay. Being offensive was my last thought when I made that post, and it's just because, this is to share and converse about experiences, not say you can share some but don't. I was just thinking it'd be nice to hear, but if you don't want to that's fine. Just take it off the offensive level, okay?  "Well yay you......" Just didn't seem very... needed in such a post.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

Well thanks for that advice, I shall treasure it always....


----------



## Alia (Jun 10, 2005)

are you collecting a treasure box of goodies too, Tsu?  Just like Master?  Are you keeping rubber hoses in it too?  Do share...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

I much prefer hand forged blades, old books and the occasional sock with half a brick in it 

Don't talk about TM and his rubber hose, speak his name and the Throbbit will appear!


----------



## Alia (Jun 10, 2005)

Do you keep any of these in that box of yours?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

I generally try to put those in someone else's box.....


----------



## Alia (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh... you like to share... and you said you weren't anything like Master.  Do you have fish net sockings too?  Or do you make all your students wear them?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd make a special exception for you, and the Throbbit can wear them as long as he doesn't wear them on his head


----------



## Imlaya (Jun 10, 2005)

> Just take it off the offensive level, okay?  "Well yay you......" Just didn't seem very... needed in such a post.



Sarcasm is never needed but it is a handy tool and should never be ripped from among us, lest our amusement fade and our worlds crash into the oblivion of normalcy and narrow thinking.

*steals Tsu's box*


----------



## Alia (Jun 10, 2005)

What's in the box Imlaya?  Tell all!


----------



## Alia (Jun 10, 2005)

That's weird, posted twice for no good reason.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

Well...there's no 






in there


----------



## Imlaya (Jun 10, 2005)

*rifles through the box*

Let me see now what do we have here ...

*face pales, eyes bulge*

Oh my ...

*backs away from the box*

Well, I never knew you were that kinda guy Tsu ...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn, you found the *FEATHER DUSTER*


----------



## Alia (Jun 10, 2005)

Nah... I think she ran across those pictures...


----------



## Imlaya (Jun 10, 2005)

*screams*

my eyes are burning .... oh the horror

*stumbles*


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

We're talking about *my* box here Alia, not yours 

Imlaya, you sure you got the right box there?


----------



## Imlaya (Jun 10, 2005)

Well it had your name on it.


----------



## Alia (Jun 10, 2005)

did it have pictures in it, Imlaya?


----------



## Imlaya (Jun 10, 2005)

*cries* its just too traumatic to talk about *sob*

*wonders if the box would be worth anything on the black market*


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

Alia has obviously been carving her name on my box again


----------



## Alia (Jun 10, 2005)

*Gasps*
I think not, Tsu... 
I don't carve, that's men work.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Alia (Jun 11, 2005)

Are you trying to tell us that you have had a parnormal experience with spam, Cal?

Or are you giving us a subliminal message?


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2005)

Perhaps both....


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 11, 2005)

Paranormal Spam?


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2005)

No the ghost of a tin of spam


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 11, 2005)

You must read between the lines of that post to get the true meaning of the message


----------



## Alia (Jun 11, 2005)

A hidden message?  I wonder if it's inside Tsu's treasure box.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 11, 2005)

Spam - Penis.


----------



## Alia (Jun 11, 2005)

So exactly what are you saying is inside that spam message Lacey?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

A big penis...


----------



## Alia (Jun 12, 2005)

You wish Tsu...


----------



## Amber (Jun 12, 2005)

Why am I reading this  ?

Spam = maps. He's lost his direction


----------



## Amber (Jun 12, 2005)

Now:

My paranormal experiences are as follows:

1) I distinctly saw someone's shadow move down the hall once. There was no person. I was alone in the house, and there was no way anyone could move down the hall with no creaks. Five seconds later the hall light went off, and my room light sprang on. It is not possible to operate lights via remote control. They are on the same circuit.

2) I saw the same person stand behind me- in three different mirrors in different locations. He was older than me, with white hair, amber eyes and was dressed in pure white. His hand was on my shoudler, but I felt nothing. On the first occasin it was in a cold spot, but afterwards the temperature was normal. It happened in three different places.

3) I have felt things run past me when I sit on teh computer in teh hall. There is never anything there


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

Amber, 1. sounds like a simple 'recording' in the manner that a magnetic tape records events, so do some places. 2. sounds like you became aware of a guide or guardian, I wouldn't be surprised to learnt hat soemthing of importance was occurring in your life at that time. 3. Close the door


----------



## Amber (Jun 12, 2005)

Hmmm

I'm not sure. I mean I've never felt scared at the 2nd ones appearances, but the 3rd ones were menacing- ill intent


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

Hence the humour 

I have often seen a woman disarm a potential fight simply by smiling and laughing, where a man would have been using his fists. Women have so many more weapons than men and they are of a much better design


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Hence the humour
> 
> I have often seen a woman disarm a potential fight simply by smiling and laughing, where a man would have been using his fists. Women have so many more weapons than men and they are of a much better design



Depends on the female   Some of us are not girly girls, we are just one of the guys.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

Eeeew, I've seen those pictures and it's not right


----------



## Amber (Jun 12, 2005)

0_0

I'd probably use my fists  They just wouldn't have much effect. Unless flirting is a weapon


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

Flirting is a weapon, in the right 'hands' it is very effective. Look up Mata Hari...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

Of course its a weapon. What warm-blooded male could resist?


----------



## Amber (Jun 13, 2005)

I'll just have the machine gun thanks


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

Aha, the subtlety of a breeze block....


----------



## Amber (Jun 13, 2005)

Fine. A nice shiny katana


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

Now, there's a woman with style


----------



## Amber (Jun 13, 2005)

Why thank you


----------



## Maryjane (Jun 13, 2005)

*One thing I was told in self defence for a woman is to just simply grab or use anything at hand that can be used as a weapon. If nothing at hand use fingernails (gouge) not just scratch and don't hesitate to do so. I only had the opportunity to try It once when I was attacked by a drunk a couple years ago while crossing the street to where my car was parked. I just whacked him but good with my purse with all I had and my purse is usually quite heavy with paraphernalia, it was enough for him to back off stuned for a minute and for me to get in my car and lock the doors. I know that if I had hesitated it would have been me that would have gone down. Those few second my attacker stood stuned may very well have saved my life.*
*Anyway I always carry a frozen trout in my purse for that purpose.  *

*Love*

*Maryjane*


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

Maryjane said:
			
		

> *Anyway I always carry a frozen trout in my purse for that purpose.  *



It's not right


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

Family self defense tip : key between two fingers in your fist, and punch (don't stock thumb in the middle). 

Personal one in subway: if you must shout, shout on top of your lung with ANGER not fear, aim for groin and eyes, never, ever show you're afraid. Trout is not an option, rats would attack you.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

Family self defence tip: learn the art of koppo or koshi jutsu, the way of bone and muscle destruction


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 13, 2005)

General Self Denfense tip: Learn from Sir Robin, RUN AWAY!!!


----------



## Amber (Jun 14, 2005)

I heard that a women is more likely to get help if she screams 'Fire' than if she screams 'Rape'

People are too scared.....

I just adopt a belligerent attitude, and attempt to hold my own until help can come


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 14, 2005)

The basic rule is make a lot of noice and don't stop fighting unless they have a knife against you...then it changes from self defence to survival.
Your choices then should change as well, I wouldn't hesitate to kill someone who drew a knife on me or my family.
What does this have to do with paranormal experiences?


----------



## Amber (Jun 14, 2005)

Nothing....

But I'd have no way to defend myself if they pulled a knife on me. I'm strong and fast but unfortunately I'm always going to be a target because I'm female. Usually I fight like desperation  making lots of noise.

But as I'm rather stupid, I usually end up taunting opponents which enrages them....


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 14, 2005)

Amber said:
			
		

> But as I'm rather stupid, I usually end up taunting opponents which enrages them....


Yeah, thats probably not the best tactic


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 14, 2005)

Taunting initially is a remarkably stupid thing to do, however once something has started it can serve to bring it to a close if you have resolved to use violence to close the encounter and you have the skills to do so.
If you don't have the skills....then you're probably lining up for the doorknob award that I usually save for Eradius.....


----------



## Alia (Jun 14, 2005)

I love the door knob... it's a classic!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 14, 2005)

You hear that Grant? She loves your knob...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 14, 2005)

It's always 'Sex sex sex' with you isn't it


----------



## Alia (Jun 14, 2005)

Who me?  Nah...  I think that's Master's game.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 14, 2005)

What do you mean Grant? I'd never thought of it like that!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 14, 2005)

You're not fooling anyone you know


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 14, 2005)

Thats what you think


----------



## Amber (Jun 14, 2005)

lol. I don't want to be a doorknob.

But hey I have no skills I admit, but I've never lost a fight yet- possibly due to my excellent set of lungs


----------



## Maryjane (Jun 14, 2005)

Ya know outside of when I was a kid getting the crap pounded out of me by bullies and the two abusive relationships and the drunk I not had anyone manhandle me and like you Amber, big mouth I was, and weighing all of 105 lbs at 5' 3"  I have stood up to people twice my size especially during my drinking days. Even stood on a chair to wag my finger at them, no crap. I am amazed to this day why they never pounded me one. Maybe they were to scared if they hit me they would kill me and get charged for murder  or I got one heck of a guardian angel. Well anyway I just take precautions I just don't go anywhere except the business section of town unless I go there with my van and I don't go anywhere after dark. Since I don't drink anymore I'm an at home person in the evenings anyway that is my nature. My home is my sanctuary. 

Love

Maryjane

http://www.webspawner.com/users/cynthia932/index.html


----------



## Stormflame (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL...this is so off topic, that it isn't even a thread anymore.  It's turning into an arguement....


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 15, 2005)

No it isn't


----------



## Alia (Jun 15, 2005)

Sounded more like a fight to me than an arguement...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 15, 2005)

I once thought I saw a UFO, but I was 7 at the time and had just been reading a lot about them. It could just have been some atmospheric disturbance. Basically, I saw a glowing white sphere hovering, apparently quite high in the air. It had faint greenish edges, appeared out of nowhere and dissapeared the same way. Some trick of the light, and city smog, I suppose.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 15, 2005)

The hardest punch I ever received was a from a girl. Granted she was a twenty stone mountain of a girl. She sobbed her apologies later...... whilst being carted off into a space ship.


----------



## Leto (Jun 15, 2005)

The sobbing part is the paranormal activity ?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 15, 2005)

Paranormal?  Freakish encounter?


----------



## Leto (Jun 15, 2005)

You know, ET people are quite common in certain earth big cities, we even elected one as president (no other logical explanation for this). And what did happened to justify such a bad first encounter ?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 15, 2005)

But then, there are some aliens running the French government too..


----------



## Leto (Jun 15, 2005)

That's exactly what I said Master. Not really well adjusted after your last abduction ?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 15, 2005)

These probing questions must make him feel right at home.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 15, 2005)

Heheheh... I thought you were having a go at the Yanks... 'Cos there is some major alien activity over there in the Government... 

Hey, I just realised.. The new Prime Minister is a peer of the realm, ain't he??? Time to get out the head-chopping thingy!!!


----------



## Leto (Jun 15, 2005)

Nope, he's not a peer. Just pretend to be one. Otherwise no worse than the precedent.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 15, 2005)

Ah. what the hell... Behead the whole of the government anyway... See if any alien entrails fall out...


----------



## Leto (Jun 15, 2005)

Since 1995, I dream of beheading them (except from 1997 to 2002)...
They're aliens. All of them, especially the little pitbull in charge of police.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 15, 2005)

Dogs get high-paid jobs??? Excellent!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 15, 2005)

We all know, of course, that the British government is all from Roxicorico Kafalapetorious


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 15, 2005)

Explains the increase in the methane levels in London!!! And I thought it was the cars!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 15, 2005)

If you believe the BBC anyway. And who wouldn't?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 15, 2005)

Because it is run by the government and it is all propaganda!!!

Desensitisation of aliens to make their take-over go more smoothly...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 15, 2005)

And Cardiff is pretty dodgy in that department too. Must be all the students...


----------



## Novocaine (Jun 15, 2005)

We in Michigan have unofficially adopted the misquito as our state bird.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 15, 2005)

That's not paranormal, it's abnormal...


----------



## Alia (Jun 15, 2005)

Or the mosquitoes are paranormally large....


----------



## PERCON (Jun 15, 2005)

wow! A mosquito as big as a bird! or a car! or a whale! Okay that's enough of that. Rexacoricofallapetorious is one stinky planet I can assure you...

Gigantic methane converting mosquitoes... Ok, I have a job right there, making a mosquito exactly like that. Give me 30 yrs ...


_PERCON_


----------



## Alia (Jun 15, 2005)

> Give me 30 yrs ...


 And lots of therpy...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 16, 2005)

*List Your Paranormal Experiences:

I see stupid people 
*


----------



## PERCON (Jun 16, 2005)

Alia, therapy doesn't work, they can't treat me since I'm already in their minds, infecting them. I am making the whole of humanity insane!! HAHA MWAHAHAHA!

Then I woke up and the needle punctured the skin...


_Today I'm called <--{Ra2eR}-->, my real name..._


----------



## Amber (Jun 18, 2005)

Leto no offence but Jacque Chirac is an ass and I hate him.

The only paranormal thing about him is how much slime he excretes


----------



## Calis (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a weird thing that happens to me, i dont think it is paranormal.

But when I fall asleep on top of my bed (not under any blankets) during the night time, with the clothes i wore during the day and everything is still on when i fall asleep (ie TV, Laptop, Light etc.) I have incredibly freaky nightmares (scarier then my normal ones) and I also wake up at the same time in the morning, which is about 4.42 am or something (cant remember exaclty as it hasnt happened for ages, but it is always the exact time).


Its weird.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 1, 2005)

I can fly... but in my dreams so far, well I am working on it!


----------



## lazygun (Jul 30, 2005)

...Well there was a time (four to be exact) that i predicted winners in horse races...and a most singular and creepie time i dreamt the events of the following day.........?!   .
Still cannot fully explain that last one,even now.

Can you...?.


----------



## Stormflame (Jul 30, 2005)

I have these preminitions, (if I spelled that right) that happen to me off and on.  I wouldn't say they are like a voice most of the time, but, hey, I am not sure.  It is more of an idea or a thought of something that is going to happen.  I have been seriously thinking about going in for a psychic ablilities test.  Really.  I often am thinking of someone that I have not saw in years, and the next thing I know, they walk up to me.  Dunno.  A few weeks ago, I had the thought that said as plain as day, "Someone in your family is going to pass."  I forced the thought from my mind, and two days later, my wifes uncle up and died suddenly.  I dunno.  Sometimes, it scares me..really.


----------



## houdinination (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok. Here are mine, in the order of appearance.

*1.* I was about to play a concert with my band in an old fort in my hometone. We waited "backstage" to go on stage. I lay on my back on a sofa (no alcohol or drugs involved), relaxing. Suddenly I saw what looked like hot air bending light, a quivering of some sort, that went across the ceiling. I followed it with my eyes until my then girlfriend touched my arm and asked "What is it?" Note: she didn't ask "What's the matter?" She was looking in the general direction of the phenomenon. I asked her if she saw it. She said she could sense something. 
*
2.* I was sitting in a coffeeshop. (no drugs or alcohol involved). I was sitting in a rather secluded area, so no other guests were passing past my table. My left hand I had put losely on the backrest of another chair. Suddenly I felt a pain in the ring finger of that hand. It REALLY hurt. When I looked, it was red and swollen. There was no sting to be seen, it was winter, there were no insects to be noticed. After a while, the pain went away. No one was smoking anywhere near, no plants were near my hand.

*3. *I was sitting in my girlfriends bedroom. she was in bed, i sat at her side. she told me something I have longe since forgotten. Suddenly I saw lights appear in one corner of the room, flashing towards me. The phenomenon flew towards my face and just before it touched me, I let myself fall on my back on the bed and the thing went over my head and dissapeared. I looked at my girlfriend, she looked terrified. She asked: "what did you just do?" I told her the above. When I said "I let myself fall on my back on the bed" she interrupted me and said: "No. You didn't fall! You went back slowly! It took you minutes! I checked the clock!". True, there was an alarmclock beside her bed. No drugs or alcohol involved, the next day i had severe muscle ache in the abdominals. No, we didn't have sex or any other sports activities.

*4. *Once, it was in winter, I slept really badly. I dreamed of a massive avalanche that destroyed a whole village in the austrian mountains and killed a lot of people. I told my girlfriend during breakfast. I was really shook and she could sense it. She called me the later that day, very scared, to tell me that the avalance happened.

Does all of that quailify? I don't know. I just know it scared me some.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 17, 2007)

I've had some strange experiences in my time, but I don't think you could call them 'paranormal', although others think they are.  I'm a twin, and as such my sister and I used to say the same thing at the same time, answer each others' questions without finishing our sentences, that sort of thing.  Not exactly what you could paranormal.  Most twins do that.
I guess the strangest thing that ever happened was that we both had the same dream on the same night, and even dreamed that the other was in it.  I never did find an explanation for it, though.


----------



## Urien (Feb 17, 2007)

Only two experiences.

1. When I was 15 or so. Just the dog and I were in the house. It was broad daylight mid-summer. I sat watching TV in the lounge on the sofa next to the door that led upstairs. There came a terrific banging on the floor upstairs. It sounded as if dozens of bowling balls were being dropped onto the upstairs floor from about ten feet.The dog came over and sat next to me and we both looked up at the ceiling. (Yes dogs CAN look up). The ceiling vibrated slightly at each thump. I eyed the door frightened and nervous. The whole incident lasted four or five minutes. During that time I didn't move or leave the house. The house did not have central heating.

2. When I was about 29 I was on a business trip with my team in a country house in Sussex. I was in the modern annex to the main building. 

At about 1.30 am I was woken by the sound of swishing. It sounded as if the shower curtain in the bathroom was been pulled back and forth. This continued on and off throughout the night, later it was faster and louder. The swishing was joined simultaneously and intermittently by the sounds of coins spinning on a hard surface. Finally the duvet on the bed was tugged at until I was gripping it at the top. The very last incident saw the duvet yanked out of my hands and falling to the floor. At which point I shouted out "Oh just f*** off."

At dawn the incidents ceased just as the birds began to sing.

Even now writing this second piece I feel shivers and an echo of the fear. Oddly for the whole night I did nothing, I did not leave the room. I did check the bathroom and saw nothing. I was in a state of denial; what could be causing these noises, what else could account for it? I was both petrified and fascinated.


----------



## Serin (Feb 17, 2007)

The first strange thing that I can remember happened when I was walking home from school.  I decided to take a short cut home, so I started down this long alleyway.  I got halfway down when I stopped.  I had this very strong feeling that I shouldn't walk any further.  I just couldn't move, so after a few minutes I turned and walked the longer way home.  
There have been quite a lot of strange things happening to me over the years.  A lot of them are sensing presences especially after relatives have passed.  I have seen dark shapes but some would say it was due to the time of night.  However, it's still going on. It's been good to be able to share some of these things.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 21, 2007)

I have had a few things happen;

When walking through my basement, in the dark, an irregular flapping sound passed by me and hit a futon with a thump. I turned on the light and nothing was there. It was not a bat nor was it a bird, I have heard them fly many times but only heard the irregular flapping one time.
When walking to my bed room (in the dark, same house) I observed a relatively bright blue light coming from an unoccupied adjacent bed room . It went out as I looked into the room, nothing was there and the curtains were closed.
During a LAN party at a friend's house there were several very heavy thumps (pounding) on the back of the house (fenced back yard); no one and nothing was there.
While out camping, in the middle of the day, (in an area that has quite a few abandoned gold mining claims (placer mining, no tunnels or deep holes)); I heard the sounds of someone digging nearby. No one was there and I could find no one in the entire valley (I searched it pretty thoroughly).
Enjoy!


----------

